# Sticky  Grape Toxicity - Not just a seasonal issue.



## SusieRainbow

With thanks to Ceiling Kitty 27/12/18.



With some toxins, the size of the dog is relevant. With raisins, grapes etc, as far as we know it is of no relevance - a 40kg+ dog could eat a few raisins and go into renal failure, a terrier could eat a whole mince pie and be fine.

I think this thread can be summarised as such:

1. Many dogs that consume raisins, grapes, sultanas etc will be fine, but:
- the amount they ate will NOT tell you if they are going to be unwell;
- the size of the dog will NOT tell you if they are going to be unwell.

2. The 'wait and see' approach falls down because it takes up to 48-72 hours before you will see any signs, by which time the kidneys are extremely damaged and may not be saveable. A proactive approach to prevent renal damage in the first place - induce vomiting if the raisins were consumed within the past few hours, fluid therapy to protect the kidneys - has a higher chance of saving the dog.

3. There is still a lot we don't know about this toxicity, and in general people who tell you 'it'll definitely be fine' just can't say that - unless they are privy to information not yet known to the VPIS. They are taking a guess, educated or otherwise, and many cases of course will be lucky enough not to suffer ill effects.

This post is subject to updating as further information becomes available.
As always, if you have any concerns about your pet's health please consult a veterinary surgeon.


----------



## O2.0

Awesome, thank you!
And thank you @Ceiling Kitty for writing that up


----------



## Rosemarie Crumpton

Yesterday my dog ate 3 mince pies she was bloated, she ate and drank ok. Last night she had a bit of diarrea, today she has a bit of a tummy ache she is also drinking a lot more tho should I be worried


----------



## SusieRainbow

Rosemarie Crumpton said:


> Yesterday my dog ate 3 mince pies she was bloated, she ate and drank ok. Last night she had a bit of diarrea, today she has a bit of a tummy ache she is also drinking a lot more tho should I be worried


Yes, she needs to see a vet urgently.
If you read the first post in this thread ( written by a vet ) you wil see that it's impossible to know which dogs are damaged by dried fruits (ie mincemeat) and which aren't. By the time symptoms appear, such as extreme thirst, vomiting, diarrhoea) kidney damage has probably occurred but giving IV fluids and checking blood levels can help.
3 mince pies is a lot of dried fruit.
So please get your dog seen as an *emergency *and let us know what happens.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Can you please update us?


----------



## Melissa Warden

I started the forum today, to discover what is. Wrong with my 9 yr old terrier mix. He seems to be constipated, today only. Hes lethargic, drooling, not hungry, or thirsty, and the only change was dentastix


----------



## Melissa Warden

Any suggestions how I help him? The us didn't post this


----------



## Melissa Warden

So everyone knows not to give their fur babies grapes, why put it in dog treats


----------



## JoanneF

Melissa Warden said:


> So everyone knows not to give their fur babies grapes, why put it in dog treats


What treats? Do you have a link?

If your dog is unwell, seeing a vet is the only advice we can offer. If it is because of eating a grape, it is urgent. That said, grapes don't, as I understand it, cause sudden illness.


----------



## lullabydream

Melissa Warden said:


> So everyone knows not to give their fur babies grapes, why put it in dog treats


It shouldn't be in dog treats. They have to abide by rules and regulations.

Grape seed extract/oil can often be found in dog food and treats and isn't toxic.


----------



## Mayasmum

Maya got into my daughter's rocky road, full of chocolate and sultanas a few weeks ago. Of course, it would be at night! A trip to the emergency vet and a bill of £560 for making her vomit and she was ok!


----------



## Emlar

Mayasmum said:


> Maya got into my daughter's rocky road, full of chocolate and sultanas a few weeks ago. Of course, it would be at night! A trip to the emergency vet and a bill of £560 for making her vomit and she was ok!


£560?! That seems awfully expensive! We ended up at the emergency out of hours vet hospital with Rufus one night because he ate a mince pie off the pavement. It definitely didn't cost that much.


----------

